# Internet Quota Management system



## bh7126 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello everyone 

So I have a small company,( with freeBSD & IPFW & NAT ) and want to implement a quota management system on my internet connection. 

Basically give each user a limited amount of bandwidth they can download each day/month. Does anyone have any recommendations?

i want use FreeBSD to manage the internet Quota.

Thanx


----------



## aragon (Nov 20, 2010)

You will probably want to use a combination of ng_netflow(4), net-mgmt/nfdump, and some scripts of your own making.


----------



## bh7126 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanx for your reply

but how can i find a package or port related?

please help me!


----------

